# Da war doch was... NA KLAR, BEPPO HAT GEBURTSTAG!



## Manni1599 (3. Januar 2008)

Die allerbesten Wünsche von mir, bleib so wie Du bist!


----------



## Stemmel (3. Januar 2008)

Auch vo mir die allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche zu Deinem heutigen Ehrentag! 

Gesundheit und das alle Deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen. 

...und natürlich weniger Arbeit... 

Liebe Grüße
Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (3. Januar 2008)

Wenns so ist: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## chrissie (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo Beppo,

auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag !

Liebe Grüße
chrissie


----------



## iglg (3. Januar 2008)

Mensch- und immer noch so schnell, sogar auf 'nem Crosser 

Alles Gute Carsten !

Ingo


----------



## AndreZ. (3. Januar 2008)

Auch ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## hoedsch (3. Januar 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Tracer (3. Januar 2008)

Alles gute Karsten zum Geburtstag!
Willy


----------



## Sanz (3. Januar 2008)

Hey, ist wohl schon nen bischen Spät zum durchklingeln. Versuchen es dennoch!.........Er nimmt ab und.........Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Silvia und Andre


----------



## Janny (3. Januar 2008)

So, schließe mich meinen Vorrednern im Kern an. Ausserdem wünsche ich Dir natürlich noch viele schöne Trails im nächsten (Lebens-)jahr.


----------



## Stemmel (4. Januar 2008)

...ich bin heute sooooo müüüüde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (4. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin Ihr Klabautermänner und Frauens,

da ist sie.............die 4. Null........>>>  *0*  <<<......  ist aber gar´ nicht schimm und hat auch gar´ nicht weh getan...nur der Kopf heute morgen 

Danke nochmal an alle 

Müde Grüße,
Beppo


----------



## ahara (4. Januar 2008)

Ich durfte ja dabei sein    

Gratuliere dir aber gerne nochmal 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem 40.




> ...ich bin heute sooooo müüüüde...



Ich nicht


----------



## Catsoft (4. Januar 2008)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin Ihr Klabautermänner und Frauens,
> 
> da ist sie.............die 4. Null........>>>  *0*  <<<......  ist aber gar´ nicht schimm und hat auch gar´ nicht weh getan...nur der Kopf heute morgen
> 
> ...



Dann bist du jetzt ja ein echter Senior :eek;


----------



## Marec (5. Januar 2008)

Kommt zwar spät... aber alles gute nachträglich... 

Gruß


----------



## John Rico (7. Januar 2008)

Bin noch später dran...  
Warum haben auch alle ausgerechnet dann Geburtstag, wenn ich ein paar Tage nicht ins Forum gucke?

Natürlich auch von mir Herzlichen Grückwunsch nachträglich und alles Gute und etwas mehr Ruhe für's neue Lebensjahr!

GRuß
Sven


----------



## sunchild (7. Januar 2008)

Da hänge ich mich noch als Nachzügler dran...
Von mir auch alles Gute und viel Gesundheit nachträglich zum Geburtstag.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder im Wald, oder zufällig bei CNC...

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (11. Januar 2008)

....ups, spät entdeckt  

Dafür aber einen umso herzlicheren nachträglichen Glückwunsch  von mir, ist ja fast noch in der Wochenfrist  

Bis demnächst mal wieder im Wald,
viele Grüße aus Lüneburg,
Jörg


...und übrigens: die 4 mit der Null ist einfach das beste Alter aller Klassen


----------

